# Looking for 18500's



## Chris du Toit (30/5/18)

Any vendors have stock of 18500 batteries? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

@vaporize.co.za , do you have any 18500 batts for @Chris du Toit ?


----------



## vaporize.co.za (31/5/18)

Silver said:


> @vaporize.co.za , do you have any 18500 batts for @Chris du Toit ?


I'm busy with an AWT order will be in stock within the next 2 weeks.. will also get 18350s and 14500s

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

vaporize.co.za said:


> I'm busy with an AWT order will be in stock within the next 2 weeks.. will also get 18350s and 14500s



Thanks @vaporize.co.za 
Good to know

@Caramia , was it you who was looking for 14500 batteries? Cant remember


----------



## Caramia (31/5/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @vaporize.co.za
> Good to know
> 
> @Caramia , was it you who was looking for 14500 batteries? Cant remember


Yep, 'twas me


----------



## Caramia (31/5/18)

vaporize.co.za said:


> I'm busy with an AWT order will be in stock within the next 2 weeks.. will also get 18350s and 14500s


YAY!!!Thanx @vaporize.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (31/5/18)

And thank you @Silver for remembering so well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (31/5/18)

Thanks Everyone, spoke to @vaporize.co.za ealier and waiting patiently for the batteries to land.... the wait is gonna kill me lol, why can't vapers just sit back and relax, evertyhing has to be vaped now!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

